# Swimming



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Does your pool have steps? (I am not familiar with home pools.) First off, teach him to use them before you try the swimming. Learning how to get out of the pool will be a life saver. 

Play games with him on the steps so he is going in & out of the water. 
Take it slow. Gradually increase the distance he goes in. Go into the water with him.

If he plays fetch, getting him to fetch in water after he is comfortable.

Do you have outdoor lakes to swim in? How we taught our dog to swim was put a long line on her & then we went into the water. We didn't pull her in but when she took a step in, she wasn't allowed to back up. Plus we were playing in the water & she wanted to get to us. It may take some time. As soon as she reached us, we let her swim back to shore. We did this a couple of times & quit. Repeat the next day.

Recently got a 3 year old poodle swimming with this method. 

Get 2 teenage girls playing wildly not far from shore, throw ball into mix & we got a 6 yo dog to swim whose owners were saying he won't swim. Now he is a swimming fiend.

In all instances, people have to be in the water with them.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi and thanks for getting back to me. Yes our pool has steps which is a good thing. Here's our pool.







I appreciate your advice it is very helpful. I save all my mail from this forum so I can go back and read. So when I finally get my Spoo Brandom and have him in the water I will post picks. Here's a pic of him.







Thanks again,
Suddenly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Great advice from Searcher, especially the part about teaching your dog how to get out of the swimming pool. One of Cammie's ancestors died by drowning in a swimming pool, and I am guessing that that happened because the dog didn't know how to get out of the pool. Many years ago, I saw a golden retriever try to pull himself out of a swimming pool with his front legs. He couldn't do it. The golden's owner led him over to the steps and then he was able to get out. Interestingly, the dog went back to the same pool 2 or 3 years later, remembered where the steps were, and swam directly to them when he wanted to get out. Smart dog--and he wasn't even a poodle!

The other thing to be aware of is that dogs in swimming pools often swim towards people and try to climb up on them or greet them. That can be frightening to some people.

Your pool is gorgeous! And so is your poodle! I can't wait to hear all the stories about him in his new home.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

A hard sided baby pool is a great way to start if he's totally overwhelmed. 

But for me personally, as long as I was strong enough to lift my dog out completely if he needed rescuing (I'd have a second pair of hands present otherwise), I'd just use some really yummy food or a fabulous toy to lure him in (some dogs ADORE beach balls floating in water). Definitely agree with walking him into the pool on the shallow end steps though.


----------



## powertothepoodle (Sep 7, 2013)

James used to go swimming every day we had to stop letting him because he took in to much water and got salt poisoning . he also used to go in the pool but he swallows to much water and then cannot stop peeing in the house.:alberteinstein:


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

One of my dogs used to throw the ball into the pool and then fetch it by himself, repeat, repeat. He loved the water. We taught him where the steps were first and then played with him on the steps until he got used to it. Since he loved to play ball that was the game of choice. Good luck.


----------

